# rent in rural Germany



## lemon2x

Hello all,

I am a writer looking to move to Germany.

I like living near big cities, but not in the city. About 10-20 miles from the big city is usually my ideal distance.

Anyone knows what rent is such small towns/villages ?

I don't care where I move, that's one of the joys of working from home, all I want is clean air.

Thanks a lot


----------



## James3214

Hi Lemon2x and welcome to the forum.

I would think that anywhere about 10-20 kms from any German big city that is quiet and rural would be relatively expensive to rent. You need to go further away and rents are a lot cheaper in the former East Germany perhaps also well away from Berlin. I can only give you an estimate on what rents are around near Frankfurt where I live but this is one of the most expensive areas in Germany for rents. It really depends on what you are looking for and also if you need to do a lot of traveling locally, nationally or abroad and need good transport connections. One website which is good for find accommodation is Wohnungen, Immobilien und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren. Check out a few of the prices on there.Obviously if you understand German so much the better!


----------



## lemon2x

thanks a lot James

i'll post my progress


----------



## twostep

Let's approach this from the other direction. What are your requirements as far as bedrooms, access to medical facilities/airports/shopping/public transportation/... goes? Climate and people vary from region to region. How do you see yourself, what social interaction are you looking for? What range is your monthly budget in?


----------

